# Cisco: "Online advertisements more dangerous than porn sites"



## fonz (Jan 31, 2013)

Found on a Dutch news site. Translation (some short paragraphs merged):

*â€˜Online advertisements more dangerous than porn sitesâ€™*

AMSTERDAM - Netizens run more risk of their computers getting infected with malware by visiting large search engines, than by viewing pornographic sites and sites that offer illegal software. This becomes apparent from research by Cisco. According to the networking company mala fide advertisements form the biggest security risk when it comes to infecting PCs with malware. The spreaders of such adverts are increasingly focusing on large high-traffic websites like popular search engines. Websites that offer porn and illegal content, and are generally considered unsafe, are much less attractive to evildoers.

Large websites like search engines and major web shops often work with adverts without knowing who offers them, according to Cisco. Because of this, these websites can spread mala fide adverts without being aware of it. Because these advertisements often exploit browser leaks, visitors don't even need to click on the ads in order to receive malware. According to Cisco, adverts thusly deliver 182 times more malware than pornographic sites. The idea that one can avoid infection by not visiting websites that are traditionally considered risky is therefore a misconception, state Cisco.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 31, 2013)

Interestingly, I found a great article about content filtering written by Alexey Ott, worth reading it.


----------



## sossego (Jan 31, 2013)

Cisco did
Say that porn is fine
Watch out for
Adverts while online.
Yeah yeah yeah.


----------



## fonz (Jan 31, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Cisco did
> Say that porn is fine
> Watch out for
> Adverts while online.
> Yeah yeah yeah.


Not exactly Dante, but still a nice poem  I do like to think that I'm better at spotting sarcasm than Sheldon, but in any case I find it rather ironic that with an estimated 25% of the Web consisting of porn (depending on one's definition of porn of course) and illegal download sites, apparently spammers (which is what I do consider those online advertisers) are more dangerous than pornographers. That will probably take some explaining in certain more puritan parts of the USA


----------



## sossego (Jan 31, 2013)

It's a parody of War's _Cisco Kid_.

Back on topic. 
Porn is obvious; but, advertisements rarely use the concept of honesty.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 1, 2013)

Really, is funny check how people set preferences advertising with a lot of filled badware ads to attract attention. Any review published confirms and again, what little has changed in recent years habitual interests that move leisure network traffic. Internet porn industry is the winner, e.g. (statistics 2005/06). And about data centers, extremely pornographic. Well, is enough to know and stop imagine.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is the original article:
http://newsroom.cisco.com/release/1...curity-Report-Threats-Step-Out-of-the-Shadows

You can download the report from http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/vpndevc/annual_security_report.html but you need to register. meh.

(Not sure why you linked to a bad writeup from a site with a reputation for being wildly inaccurate more often than not).


----------



## fonz (Feb 6, 2013)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Here is the original article:
> http://newsroom.cisco.com/release/1...curity-Report-Threats-Step-Out-of-the-Shadows


Didn't I already include that link? And yes, I do know that Nu.nl is not exactly known for accuracy (or even an ability to write in proper Dutch ). However, their "summary" did seem like an invitation to read the original article.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Didn't I already include that link? And yes, I do know that Nu.nl is not exactly known for accuracy (or even an ability to write in proper Dutch ). However, their "summary" did seem like an invitation to read the original article.



Ah sorry. Didn't read your translation that far


----------



## throAU (Feb 7, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> This becomes apparent from research by Cisco.




I'd love to have been in the meeting where funding for this research was obtained.

"So, I'd like you guys to pay me to browse porn sites all day for a few months..."


----------

